# Airfare prices, any cheap flights going?



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dear forum, 

If anyone could advise me on cheap flights to cyprus I would be grateful, I have looked at the normal easyjet, monach etc but does anyone have a secret supplier (hoping). Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Dear forum,
> 
> If anyone could advise me on cheap flights to cyprus I would be grateful, I have looked at the normal easyjet, monach etc but does anyone have a secret supplier (hoping). Many thanks.


depends where you want to fly from.
Have you tried jet2.com?
They now fly into paphos at certain time of the year. I used them last Sept to fly into leeds bradford, they were cheaper than the rest.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Veronica said:


> depends where you want to fly from.
> Have you tried jet2.com?
> They now fly into paphos at certain time of the year. I used them last Sept to fly into leeds bradford, they were cheaper than the rest.


Hiya, 

We need to fly from Manchester or Liverpool, Jet2 don't fly to Cyprus from either of these airports unfortunatley. I am sure they will have to bring the prices down soon to get people moving around again, holidays packages are not cheap at the moment over here and no bargins to be had so far, trust me I'm searching!!!


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We need to fly from Manchester or Liverpool, Jet2 don't fly to Cyprus from either of these airports unfortunatley. I am sure they will have to bring the prices down soon to get people moving around again, holidays packages are not cheap at the moment over here and no bargins to be had so far, trust me I'm searching!!!


Hiya ~ will be interested to see how you get on. Something we watch all the time, especially as I don't think there are that many cheap flights. We live near to two good airports, Birmingham and 5 minutes from East Midlands. Most of the cheap flights are from Luton either monarch or I'm reliably informed Easy Jet, who started last Summer?
We've found booking a cheap package somewhere like Hilltop Gardens Paphos, the easiest option, worth a look. Chris & Andrea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We need to fly from Manchester or Liverpool, Jet2 don't fly to Cyprus from either of these airports unfortunatley. I am sure they will have to bring the prices down soon to get people moving around again, holidays packages are not cheap at the moment over here and no bargins to be had so far, trust me I'm searching!!!


We have been lookingfor flights in September to go to the UK for my mums 80th b'day and we have found that with easy jet it is costing the same for both of us as it cost for one of us 16 months ago for my sons wedding. So for us that looks like a bargain


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We have been lookingfor flights in September to go to the UK for my mums 80th b'day and we have found that with easy jet it is costing the same for both of us as it cost for one of us 16 months ago for my sons wedding. So for us that looks like a bargain


Just seen an advert on UK TV for 'Travelsupermarket.com' worth a try?
Chris

Just checked for May on this site London Gatwick came up cheapest ~ £215 each return including taxes? Not exactly cheap sorry!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

i have spent hours looking into cheap flights easy jet were way cheaper than anyone else i found about £40 each way but that was back in December when I booked all my flights back and forward for 2009 as you may know with EJ the earlier you book the cheaper it is I have friends who have just paid £150 return this week if you can get near that I would book as they will only go up


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

You need to book early as sue said. try sky scanner.com or look out on thomson flights they have good price on odd days.


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

I found cheapest ones on easyjet .com .. 
with £73 one way in March 2009 [ some dates down to 62pound

all from london but you may get from elsewhere - 

Thanks 

Bev


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheapest I have found are easyjet and Jet2, easyjet have some on off prices at £55.99 from manchester to paphos, jet2 are around 79.00 from Leeds Bradford. 
Don't think you can get any cheaper than that.

Bev


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

ba.com from gatwick can also throw up some great prices from time to time, online booking and seat selection are a must.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I just booked a flight from Larnaca to Gatwick in May with FlyThomasCook for €56 and the return from Heathrow to Larnaca with BA for £91


----------



## TJones (Jan 20, 2009)

I travel to the UK every 3/4 months, have often found very cheap one-way fares when the main tour operators like first choice, thompsons and thomas cook can't fulfill the return flights, so happily book seperate one-ways and often from different airports.. 

Have found Travel Republic good to use and generally lower fares than many others.

Good luck - do share any good results.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm coming across last week of March for a short visit ~ Managed to do a good deal with 'Monarch' from Birmingham International; as they have a January sale on. Other airports are available Manchester & Luton. Looking forward to meeting Veronica & hopefully a few of more?
Regards Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> I'm coming across last week of March for a short visit ~ Managed to do a good deal with 'Monarch' from Birmingham International; as they have a January sale on. Other airports are available Manchester & Luton. Looking forward to meeting Veronica & hopefully a few of more?
> Regards Chris



Dennis and I are looking forward to meeting you too Chris.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi chris, long time since we spoke, as you know we are over here now (just got out in time)
gives a call if you have time its a short vist you will have loads to do but would be nice to meet you both.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi chris, long time since we spoke, as you know we are over here now (just got out in time)
> gives a call if you have time its a short vist you will have loads to do but would be nice to meet you both.
> Tricia


Ermm Tricia dont go and meet him at his hotel He's staying at the Romans, you know the one with the mirrors on all the ceilings and the very helpful ladies.
 (Ssssshhhhh dont tell Andrea cos shes staying at home)


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mmm Veronica, you seem to know alot about the mirrors, Do tell all, lol
Helpfull ladies do you mean the cleaners lol
Sure Chris will be to busy to notice the decro
.Tricia x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Mmm Veronica, you seem to know alot about the mirrors, Do tell all, lol
> Helpfull ladies do you mean the cleaners lol
> Sure Chris will be to busy to notice the decro
> .Tricia x


ERMM!!!!!!!! From what I have heard they dont do cleaning
I know a little old lady who stayed there once and was very impressed with the mirrors on the ceiling. She didnt know what they were for, bless her


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

What am I missing here?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grumpy said:


> What am I missing here?


Tut Doug, I didnt realise you were so naive


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Cheap Flights*

Try Airline Tickets, Flights, Travel, Cheap Airfare, Hotels & Car Rentals - Cheapflights
sometimes they have some bargains

Regards

Lyso


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Also moneysavingexpert dot com, has some great deals and bargains in this weeks newsletter for thise wishing to pay by credit card, (free flights, miles etc)


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

grumpy said:


> What am I missing here?


Hi Grumpy ~ Not sure myself & starting to wonder what I'm letting myself in for, bearing (baring) in mind it was Andrea said that looks like an interesting place to stay. She's certainly having a good laugh now, especially as I blush very easily! On a serious note if I will ever get back to one; please PM me with your contact numbers, especially as I might need a safe refuge. I'll reveal all (probably the wrong word) after my visit. LOL Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Grumpy ~ Not sure myself & starting to wonder what I'm letting myself in for, bearing (baring) in mind it was Andrea said that looks like an interesting place to stay. She's certainly having a good laugh now, especially as I blush very easily! On a serious note if I will ever get back to one; please PM me with your contact numbers, especially as I might need a safe refuge. I'll reveal all (probably the wrong word) after my visit. LOL Chris



PMSL
Dont worry Chris if it gets too hot in there for you we have a spare room. 
It must be good in the Roman though cos dennis says hes going to join you. Hes going to a book a room tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

bailey44 said:


> Dear forum,
> 
> If anyone could advise me on cheap flights to cyprus I would be grateful, I have looked at the normal easyjet, monach etc but does anyone have a secret supplier (hoping). Many thanks.


best to book online with BA or CA months in advance i book for my son who is at uni and can get around 90 each way sterling


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

skyscanner
kayak.co.uk
travelsupermarket
traveljungle

are amongst some of the fav sites, but check how recent a price is before booking.


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello to you all , just stumbled onto your site it was just what i was looking for ! Was in Paphos late November then in late January . Was so refreshing like the laid back way . Returned to UK live and work in Lancashire all the family grown . Have travelled quite a bit in my childhood and adult life . But some thing about Cyprus just captured me . Am planning for a year to research re locating to Cyprus . By the way just got my winter gas bill for 3 months .. live in a 2up 2down semi £460 pounds thanks , water bill up . electric up need I go on ! Hoping to visit later this year also . Just saying Hello to you all .. BFN


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Twilight Support said:


> Hello to you all , just stumbled onto your site it was just what i was looking for ! Was in Paphos late November then in late January . Was so refreshing like the laid back way . Returned to UK live and work in Lancashire all the family grown . Have travelled quite a bit in my childhood and adult life . But some thing about Cyprus just captured me . Am planning for a year to research re locating to Cyprus . By the way just got my winter gas bill for 3 months .. live in a 2up 2down semi £460 pounds thanks , water bill up . electric up need I go on ! Hoping to visit later this year also . Just saying Hello to you all .. BFN


Welcome to the forum twilight.

You are doing the right in researching before making the move. Cyprus has a way of capturing peoples hearts while here on holiday but the reality of actually living here can sometimes be a lot different than the thought of it.
We don't regret coming here for one minute but we had done the homework and knew what to expect.
Every time we go to the UK to visit family we can't wait to get back 'home' to Cyprus.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

I do know what you mean Veronica ... am doing my homework on Cyprus , but my needs are simple . Feel like i have been waiting for something and this is it ... Patience is my virtue  BFN P


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

British Airways have some good value scheduled flights from Heathrow at moment. May be worth travelling down. T5 is excellent.


----------



## Elizann (Mar 1, 2009)

*Elizann, Polis*



bailey44 said:


> Dear forum,
> 
> If anyone could advise me on cheap flights to cyprus I would be grateful, I have looked at the normal easyjet, monach etc but does anyone have a secret supplier (hoping). Many thanks.


Try SkyScanner as they check out several flight companies, I just got good deals last night for July 2009 back to UK. Happy hunting!


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to this community TS,
Research until you are satisfied, do not over research as you can end up going round in circles and achieve nothing. Ask many of the heads on here for advice and info, Im sure they'll help wherever possible.
Good luck
Doug


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

Mant Thanks G ...


----------

